# Tool Talk > Machines >  Cow cleaner GIF

## Jon

Cow cleaner GIF.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...ow_cleaner.gif

----------

carloski (Aug 6, 2022),

Christophe Mineau (Feb 6, 2017),

dubbby (Apr 13, 2020),

PJs (Feb 1, 2017),

richardcrane (Feb 3, 2017),

Toolmaker51 (Aug 31, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

Now that is 1 contented bovine

----------


## Jon

I wouldn't mind one of these for myself. Maybe with a finer grit foam pad.

----------

Christophe Mineau (Feb 6, 2017),

PJs (Feb 2, 2017)

----------


## C-Bag

I was afraid to look after the chicken harvester. I have a dog I wish would use something like that instead of the furniture. But I know it would probably scare her and because we wished she'd use it, she won't. In this case a cow is much smarter than a dog  :Smile:  

One of my many jobs in high school was chicken vaccinating for Foster Farms for a couple of summers. We had to go into a house of birds(typically 30k/-) and drive them down to one end then set up some portable pens and a wall. Then herd a bunch into the pen and close them in. The process was to grab 4 birds at one time between thumb, and each fingers and put a drop of this blue stuff in one eye and toss them over the empty side of the portable wall. Rinse and repeat until it got too hot stay. Usually from 5am to 2-3pm. Horrible messy, dusty job. So that chicken harvester brought back why it took decades before I could eat chicken again.

----------


## Jon

Double brush version. 41-second version:

----------


## Jon

This one dispenses oil as it brushes. Still not sure why cows have it so great when it comes to back scratching.



Your browser does not support the video tag.


More: https://hpcattlesupply.com/livestock...rs-scratchers/

----------


## Frank S

Here's how its done in Texas

----------


## Toolmaker51

> Cow cleaner GIF.
> 
> 
> https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...ow_cleaner.gif



Frank S remarked "Now that is 1 contented bovine"
I say it's a spiffy buff-alo-ong little dogie.

----------

PJs (Nov 7, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Nov 8, 2018),

baja (Nov 8, 2018),

Frank S (Nov 7, 2018),

KustomsbyKent (Nov 7, 2018),

PJs (Nov 7, 2018),

rlm98253 (Nov 7, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 8, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 7, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

that is 1 smart bovine

----------


## Jon

Clever guy.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

PJs (Dec 1, 2018),

Seedtick (Nov 29, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Nov 30, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 29, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

It is a safe bet that pooch has done that before note how he watches the drip of the soap then prepositions himself a couple of times. once the brush starts to give him a cleaning he relishes in its soothing massage as shown by the involuntary twitch of the hind leg.

----------

PJs (Dec 1, 2018),

will52100 (Nov 29, 2018)

----------


## Toolmaker51

Unquestionable, he's a repeat customer. A scrub like that gets my leg a-twitch too...

----------

PJs (Dec 1, 2018)

----------


## PJs

You guys bust me up! This might be a good Meme...LOL

----------


## Toolmaker51

> You guys bust me up! This might be a good Meme...LOL



That's our second job PJ's. NW CA not beyond range of my near geo-central midwest or Frank S, southwest by 6° longitude. As yet, no reports by HMT.net from Hawaii.

Watching the dog I wonder if one helix of bristles feel different than other set. He seems to move along with them a bit. Must be sensors to detect height of a Volkswagen hood versus roof of a sedan; this Shepard [approx 25"] is enough higher to get some pressure. Just about equals VW, he's narrow and getting the full effect.

'

----------

PJs (Dec 3, 2018)

----------


## funforall 69

> I wouldn't mind one of these for myself. Maybe with a finer grit foam pad.



Think of all the toilet paper you could save with one of these....................

----------

